
Ask HN: Could I get feedback on these local communities for travelers? - Mister_Y
http://nomadclub.co/
======
olegkikin
1) This image is not only stolen, but is 651KB.

[http://nomadclub.co/community.png](http://nomadclub.co/community.png)

2) The overall design looks extremely generic, no useful information above the
fold. I have no idea what you're selling.

3) I have no idea what this means: _" Discover new places and cultures. Select
among our top European destinations. Book now."_

4) Your "How it works" page makes no sense either. It literally says:

 _\- Select your desired destination

\- Choose length of stay (min 2 weeks)

\- Reserve paying a 25% deposit (refundable until 1 month before departure)

\- Arrange any documentation needed_

What does it all mean? Are you a travel agency? Why 2 week minimum? What's the
deposit for? What documentation?

~~~
Mister_Y
1) I believe it's not stolen since we got it from a a free webpage in which it
was permitted to download the pictures and use them on your own website. If
you know anything else about that please, let us know. If it's not permitted
to be used in a web, we wouldn't use it but I believe it's not the case.

And about the other points, thanks, we just want to test the idea out, I guess
we have to explain it better, so we will try to make it easier to understand.

We are an agency that wants you to meet interesting people while traveling and
working remotely, the min 2 weeks is there because we believe that could be a
minimum to make a meaningful impact within this community.

~~~
olegkikin
1) That's not how copyright works. You took an image with watermarks and used
it on a commercial website.

2) If I'm already traveling, why should I book anything with you?

~~~
Mister_Y
I will check that out and if necessary, delete it,

Plan would be to give you people to connect and a plan of experiences to do
together, like trips to cities close to the destinations, activities inside
the locations in which we are and services like coworking or gym membership

~~~
olegkikin
You need to explain this, it's not clear from your current website. Instead of
"book blah blah blah" your message should be something like "plan activities
with other people".

------
Mister_Y
We are testing an idea of developing communities in different places in
Europe, here's the first try: [http://nomadclub.co/](http://nomadclub.co/) In
case your answer could be yes, what do you think the website should have and
what do you think it'd be important for the service to provide? would you use
it? we're happy to take any feedback! :)

